# Freebsd support  intel 64-bit?



## CoolDemon (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi,

I have this processor:
Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5430 @ 2.66GHz support  

this what i need to install? Freebsd amd64?


----------



## gt (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## CoolDemon (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks ï¿½e


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 23, 2009)

You don't ``need'' amd64, i386 will work just fine.

In short, the main advantages of amd64 over i386 is the possibility to use more than 3GB of memory[1] and better ZFS performance. The main disadvantages are that some systems don't work very well with amd64[2] and that some application won't work on amd64 (i.e. wine).

1: You can also use PAE with i386, it something of a dirty hack though.
2: I have two mainboards that work fine with i386 but give calcru: runtime went backwards problems with amd64, see this thread.


----------

